# Builder C++, plataforma linux



## ariel (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola, 

Bueno quisiera saber si existe una version de este compilador que funcione bajo plataforma linux. 

Saludos.


----------



## rastinac (Oct 23, 2006)

Ariel debes instalar el KDevelop en tu pc si tiene Linux, aunque creo que debes tener la version Debian instalada realmente no se si en Ubuntu correra aunque si si corre, ahy el KDevelop te dara la opcion de configurarlo para C o C++


----------



## ariel (Oct 25, 2006)

ok . . .

Gracias por darte el tiempo para responder, bueno quisiera saber si me podrias decir como es que puedo instalar Glade en mi pc linux . . .

Saludos . . .


----------

